# any fighting game fans out there



## NevaSmokedOut (Jul 2, 2013)

which fighting game is your cup of tea... if you play any at all.


----------



## lolikun (Jul 3, 2013)

I really like the DOA and Tekken series, Tekken mostly because you can customize your characters and it's hilarious when you go through the story mode in pink tighty-whities. DOA has just been a game I liked since I was a kid. :3


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2013)

street fighter! lol or did you mean more like combat games cause pretty much every video game has some sort of fighting in it


----------



## Stoner Saiyan (Jul 3, 2013)

all of the super smash bros games were really fun to me, not really into generic 2d fighting games usually. But I really enjoyed Dragon Ball Z Raging Blast series, the different terrains are awesome in it.


----------



## rastadr (Jul 3, 2013)

i love the fight night franchise


----------



## Constiello (Jul 4, 2013)

Super Smash Bros Melee was fucking tits on God

Mortal Kombat Deadly Alliance was the shizz when the GCN/PS2/XBOX came out. It was a refined Mortal Kombat 4

Marvel Vs Capcom gets bat shit intense, seizure galore. Getting in those combos is hella fun, especially when you dominate your enemy and not let them get a chance to attack

I played some of Naruto, forgot which one (came out somewhat recently) with the homies and did rounds on rounds of vs. gameplay. It's a nice difference in fighting games

SOUL CALIBUR is a nice series that you all should also play. It's damn good with many story elements available, while balancing customization and original arcade gameplay


Fighting games with your friends n smoking is the best


----------



## chorse11 (Jul 5, 2013)

KOF, SF, Tekken, SFxT, and little bit of MK


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 5, 2013)

Ive been playing Tekken since the 2nd one on PS came out,lately its been all about Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3.This game hands down is the most responsive fighter IMHO.Uuuber crazy combos galore!


----------



## Constiello (Jul 6, 2013)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Uuuber crazy combos galore!


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 7, 2013)

lol dude ive seen up to 320 hits in one combo,just check out utube.Though it is always entertaining to watch even the smaller combos take off.


----------



## Kingesh (Jul 11, 2013)

Street Fighter, Tekken, and Killer Instinct (the old snes one) are the three I play the most.


----------



## rizzlaking (Aug 5, 2013)

tekken 2 man , 10 hit combo with baek 

fuckin loved that shit


----------

